# Shout out to your local living composers!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought I should start a thread to share and celebrate the current composers from where we live (city or country).

For Melbourne, Australia, I'm going to recommend Anthony Pateras. He has composed a range of pieces across genres such as electronic/electro-acoustic (in collaboration with others too), solo percussion works, chamber instrumental works as well as a few larger scale pieces. Here's one piece I quite like (a 10 minute excerpt of it) called Immediata 




So, who are the current composers where you live and whose music do you like?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Carlos Sanchez Gutierrez
http://carlossg.com/


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

To my eternal shame, I think I'm only familiar with one Canadian composer. You know the one.

Anybody know any others?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

ahammel said:


> To my eternal shame, I think I'm only familiar with one Canadian composer. You know the one.
> 
> Anybody know any others?


I can only think of Claude Vivier and Howard Shore - which is the one you're thinking of?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmmm... for Canadian composers the best I can do is the recently deceased - Jacques Hétu...gah. Someguy tried to educate us on this a little while back too.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

As it happens, I've been to a number of new music concerts lately ( here in Vancouver, Canada ). Composers who stood out include *Lucas Oickle* ( I enjoyed his _Lunar Mansions_ ), *Alfredo Santa Ana*, and *Kelly-Marie Murphy*. Also, an American who is in residence here in Vancouver currently, *Caroline Shaw*, is one of my big hopes for new music.

I'm kind of meh on Claude Vivier, honestly. His work has charm, but seems like such a second-tier composer compared to his contemporaries. And, not to be cruel, but - he's dead. Whether you like his work or not, there is no future to be hopeful for there.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Quite a few living New Zealand (New Zealish? New Zealandish?) composers are played on the radio, so I get to hear quite a few. My favourites would be Gareth Farr and Jeroen Speak.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Given how international classical music is, it's interesting how _local_ new music scenes often are.

Then again, at some of these concerts, there seem to be about twenty people there, and half were the composers' parents and siblings.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I know only two, Esteban Benzecry and Osvaldo Golijov, and I haven't heard much of their music. There's also Lalo Schifrin, but he's mainly a film composer.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Der Leiermann said:


> I know only two, Esteban Benzecry and Osvaldo Golijov, and I haven't heard much of their music. There's also Lalo Schifrin, but he's mainly a film composer.


lol, I thought you were german, not a paisano


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

dgee said:


> I can only think of Claude Vivier and Howard Shore - which is the one you're thinking of?


Shore.

I'll show myself out.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Fagotterdammerung said:


> As it happens, I've been to a number of new music concerts lately ( here in Vancouver, Canada ). Composers who stood out include *Lucas Oickle* ( I enjoyed his _Lunar Mansions_ ), *Alfredo Santa Ana*, and *Kelly-Marie Murphy*. Also, an American who is in residence here in Vancouver currently, *Caroline Shaw*, is one of my big hopes for new music.


Cool, I'll check out those names. I'm in Vancouver as well, as it happens, but I haven't made it out to the new music festival.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Mark Camphouse*

I hope no one objects me bringing up Mark Camphouse again.

Some of my previous posts:

http://www.talkclassical.com/32410-suggest-new-composer-me.html?highlight=camphouse#post668572

http://www.talkclassical.com/27717-orchestras-crisis-outreach-ruining.html?highlight=camphouse#post521364

http://www.talkclassical.com/25959-sane-musicians.html?highlight=camphouse#post471793

http://www.talkclassical.com/23588-top-mm-composition-programs.html?highlight=camphouse#post411892

http://www.talkclassical.com/23100-do-composers-have-any-2.html?highlight=camphouse#post399371


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll shout out for Veljo Tormis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veljo_Tormis

And a second shout for (long retired) Ester Mägi, who just turned 93 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

In Seoul there are a few. One that I met casually in a bar, where he just got up and performed some improvisations on a piano, was Jeajoon Ryu. I've heard his music described as merely copying Penderecki, his teacher, and that may be true, but he's young. I've also heard that he's quite a jerk, and that may be true. Perhaps you shouldn't let your daughters find themselves in a situation where he can give them a grade. Well, life sucks in just about every way it can, especially for young women. But his music that I've heard has been good enough for me, and he's probably got a few decades to make more of it.


----------

